# Just found out today



## RemudaOne (Sep 28, 2012)

That the employee that we fired last October for embezzling money from us for over two years, accepted a plea deal this morning. He was convicted of FELONY (YES!!) embezzlement and given probation and ordered to pay restitution in full, including court costs. At this point my husband and I had decided that as long as he got a felony conviction on his record, we'd be okay without any restitution. That news was a welcome surprise although we'll still be collecting when we pass on at $125.00 a month but that's OK, lol!

The most important thing is that this not happen to any other employers in the future and with the conviction, perhaps it won't. One other satisfying item is that he is a HUGE hunter. Lives for it, but as a convicted felon he won't be permitted to possess a firearm. I know I probably sound too bitter, but we allowed this guy to live on our property for free when he had nowhere else to go. He is the worst kind of human scum and is a parasite to everyone who is blinded by compassion. 

Okay, I'll stop now


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 28, 2012)

sleep well and what a scumbag he was


----------



## greybeard (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck and congrats, but keep in mind that getting restitution awarded or ordered by the court is rarely the same as actually getting it paid into your wallet for very long.
BTDT--they always seem to be able to weasel out of it somehow--or just drop off the face of the earth.

(this is where I'm 'sposed to say "No offense to any real weasels intended")


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 29, 2012)

Great that you got the conviction you were looking for.


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 29, 2012)

LOL Greybeard . Yup, at $125.00 a month and the county taking their cut out of that, we'll still be collecting on our death beds . Thankfully, he won't get off of probation until its paid in full. Perhaps that will be a bit of motivation for him. He's recently married, I think mostly for financial reasons. But that may help keep him around as well. He is gainfully employed right now so that's a plus . 

Thank you for all of the comments, the lady at the DAs office told us it may take a year and she was almost dead on.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 29, 2012)

Glad he got more than a little slap on the wrist!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 29, 2012)

That's where the saying:  "No good deed goes unpunished"  comes from.

My daughter had her own business, gave a young girl a chance and made her secretary at her court reporting firm.  The girl stole about $10,000.00 from her.  My daughter was so hurt, she had tried to help the girl out and done many other favors for her.

You aren't the first, won't be the last to be betrayed.  But know this, what goes around, comes around.  There is such a thing as Karma and it will bite him in the butt one day.

DonnaBelle

PS NEVER LET ANYONE SIGN YOUR COMPANY CHECKS BUT YOURSELF!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Bon, had been wondering about you . 

Donna, he wasn't authorized to sign checks. He was taking checks made payable to our business and then endorsing them and cashing at his bank (yes that would make the bank liable) OR, he would tell our customers to make them payable to him.... Of course if they paid by cash, it went into his pocket. 

Bottom line, husband was too trusting and has learned a hard lesson from it. The worst part was that he made my husband believe that he was his friend. Even had the gall to tell some of our customers that he didn't know how my husband could make the business go if it weren't for him being here..... A real piece of work, for sure.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Great news!  Some day...you will be rewarded for your good deeds and even in the way you handle the misfortune.  With honesty, integrity...etc.  So you will win twice!


----------

